# Which one to buy? PAM 000/005/111/112



## stilo

Hello my fellow Watch u Seeker's,

I'm looking to get my first Panerai. I've always admired the watch and I think it's time to now add one to my collection. My choices are the 000, 005, 111, or the 112.

Which one should I buy? Sausage dial vs sandwich dial? Second hand vs plain dial? 

So many choices!!

Please state reasons why for each choice.

Thank you, 
Nick


----------



## jadamo

gotta have the seconds and it's gotta be steel for me
jja


----------



## bottom of the ninth

111 reason it's a classic


----------



## harryd3333

Is it my imagination or does the PAM 111 and 112 have a sandwich dial and the PAM 000 and 005 have the numbers painted on the dial. It seems like the luminous dial is "deeper" on the PAM 111 and 112 and the gap is really prevalent between the dials. One other question. Do the Panerai watches with sandwich dials provide more lumination than the Panerai watches with painted numbers?


----------



## handwound

harryd3333 said:


> Is it my imagination or does the PAM 111 and 112 have a sandwich dial and the PAM 000 and 005 have the numbers painted on the dial. It seems like the luminous dial is "deeper" on the PAM 111 and 112 and the gap is really prevalent between the dials. One other question. Do the Panerai watches with sandwich dials provide more lumination than the Panerai watches with painted numbers?


No, it is not your imagination. Yes, the overall consensus is that sandwich dials have slightly superior lume.

I vote 000, since that's what I bought! :-! I gotta have base dials and I LOVE the logo...


----------



## Watch_guy

Another vote for the 000 
Solid caseback, Painted dial, classic logo! I think Panerai is the only brand where I think their least expensive model is one of the nicest.
All of the choices are great and you will enjoy any of them.


----------



## Psmith.

Easy... get the 111 ;-) |>




Cheers


----------



## stilo

I've been looking but I can't find a right answer, but does anyone know which one is most true to the historic Panerai?


----------



## handwound

IMHO, one of the base Radiomirs like the PAM210 or the PAM232 would be the most "true to the original" Panerai - since the first Panerai wristwatches used "Oyster" cases (and movements) sourced from Rolex. The 210 and 232 are the closest modern day representations of the 3646, IMO.


----------



## esm

PAM000 (on OEM croc) is a perfect first Panerai (imo) :-!


----------



## Watch_guy

MMMorish said:


> I've been looking but I can't find a right answer, but does anyone know which one is most true to the historic Panerai?


Historic meaning??? If you mean looks like the oldest, I agree that a Base RAD fits the bill. If historic meaning the watch that made history and put Panerai on the map (IMO the 5218 201/A), then the zero is the choice...
The 111 is my last choice of what you have listed...
I would choose,
000
005
112
111
in that order


----------



## handwound

Watch_guy said:


> ...I would choose,
> 000
> 005
> 112
> 111
> in that order


I _knew_ I liked you! :-!


----------



## EL_Chingon

Watch_guy said:


> Historic meaning??? If you mean looks like the oldest, I agree that a Base RAD fits the bill. If historic meaning the watch that made history and put Panerai on the map (IMO the 5218 201/A), then the zero is the choice...
> The 111 is my last choice of what you have listed...
> I would choose,
> 000
> 005
> 112
> 111
> in that order


I agree with your choice list for Historic Luminor Marina line. I had the 111, but was not very happy with it, then I got me my 005, and I love it to death.:-!


----------



## stilo

Found a BNIB 000 at a local AD for $3600 tax in, is this a good deal? Should I jump on it?


----------



## Watch_guy

MMMorish said:


> Found a BNIB 000 at a local AD for $3600 tax in, is this a good deal? Should I jump on it?


Great deal 
It wasn't long ago that these were selling for over retail on the secondary market. If you like the 000 can't ask for a much better deal on a new one...


----------



## handwound

Yes, absolutely! Do it... do it... do it.


----------



## Plata

The Logo is very nice but from a first Panerai,from me is the 111.
Regards


----------



## Z-FREAK

Buy my 112L I have for sale here!

https://www.watchuseek.com/showthread.php?t=416390

GREAT DEAL!


----------



## jobryan

somebody should keep a tally on how many threads there are asking which is the best first pam, 000, 005, 111, 112


----------



## Clem

112 is my first choice (sandwich dial and display back)
111
005
000

That's my order


----------



## JAD3703

111, Brother Canuck! It is such a classic Panerai model and very versatile with strap changes.

James


----------



## trplthrt

This thread has been extremely helpful as I do my research to figure out just what Panny is for me.... how come no love for the 176 out there? For those not in to the 'bling' of polished steel, are there no 176 fans?

This is where I'm at for getting in to the Pan scene;

If I go basic, it's between the 000 and 112... clean dials, go sandwich or painted... 

If polish isn't for me, the default then would be 176...

If I ever get a second Panny, it would definitely be the 312. Maybe even go right there for for the first and only.. I don't know, but that 312 is sharp and has all the features in a nice tactful layout.

Need to find a cheaper obsession...


----------



## MC36

Don't think that you could make a bad choice with any selection here! I choose the 111 due to the balance of the face for me. I liked the second hand dial and the balance of the writing on the face. I thought the added complexity of the sub dial was what did it for me. Usually my watches have a date function but this was the first one where it really did not matter for me. The great thing about it buy one, where it for awhile and see if it 'fits' then you can get most if not all of your $$ out of it and go to the next to try it on for size or like many here go for the goal and the one that dies with the most wins!:-!


----------



## BenL

PAM111!



:-!


----------



## SeikoSickness

I bought the 111 because I liked the second sub-dial. I think all the major differences have been noted: dial design, logo vs. no logo, applied vs. sandwich lume, display vs. solid case back. However, the other difference is that the 000 and 112 do not have COSC movements.

If I were in the market for one of these I'd buy a 000. I like the simpler dial.


----------



## trplthrt

I thought I read somewhere that for COSC certification it requires a seconds dial.. if so, I guess not such a big deal that it isn't certified.

Recently picked up a 000 and am very happy with it! (except winding it is not as smooth as other manuals I have owned).


----------



## cxbxax

lol on the last poll i voted 111 (sandwich dial, display back etc etc)...but i've had a total change of heart to the 000 (logo, sausage, steel back). the added back also gives the watch a little more weight which i love on the wrist.


----------



## laughinggull

I'm a base dial afficianado...so I voted for the 112.....but I would listen hard to one of the first posters who suggested you go try on a 312.....yes, somewhat more expensive, but in the end, if you don't end up flipping it, and buying it twice so to speak, you save a heap of moola. :roll:

Go look at the 312 as well


----------



## SoCal C4S

Get a 000 and have it PVD coated.


----------



## mitsman

Hi

I have the same dillema on buying the pam005 or the pam111....Which one do you suggest?

I think that I would buy the pam005 due to the logo on the dial, the solid back and the huge price difference in comparison with pam111.
As panerai watches were initially used as diver's watches I think that solid case back is a 'must'.
Moreover, I love the logo on the dial...I think that the sandwich dial is not so different on the daylight, but I suppose that luminous is quite different...:roll:
|>


----------



## HelloNasty1

I think the sandwich gives a unique look and love the 9 o'clock seconds, so PAM111...Logo is cool though, LOL.


----------



## lbj_19

id go for the 111 coz its a classic but it being hand wound would make me choose the 112.


----------



## primerak

+1 for 000


----------



## CRSO

I did a TON of research and I chose the 111. To each his own though...


----------



## trplthrt

primerak said:


> +1 for 000


I really struggled with this but ended up with the 000 as my first.

I really liked the sandwich dial, but felt that they were more contemporary. If I was going for the manual wind, historic classic I wanted the cleanest most balanced face (ie no seconds hand), in my opinion the more rugged dial (sausage over sandwich) and plain caseback.

When I get my 000 a friend, it will almost certainly be a 312/359 and I will have my seconds hand, date, sandwich dial and exhibition caseback at that point.

One watch for ruggedness/plain appeal.. the other for show..

-trp

PS - I do wish there was a model with date and seconds but both within the 3 and 9 so that neither need to be lost. I think it could be balanced.


----------

